# 7 month Mali IPO Obedience and Protection Residential Dog Training



## Vislor (Nov 19, 2012)

This is a nice young Mali I've been training for a few weeks and he's going back home to his owner tomorrow, I'm gonna be sad! 

He's coming back in a couple of weeks for some more training so its not all bad.

First time I've ever trained a Mali. Had lots of fun


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Looks good!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Love it! I hope you don't switch over to the dark side!


----------



## Vislor (Nov 19, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> Love it! I hope you don't switch over to the dark side!


No chance! Nothing beats a good German Shepherd!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Vislor said:


> No chance! Nothing beats a good German Shepherd!


...Except a Mal!  Video looks great! Nice work


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

:wub: Love it.


----------

